# How to Live and Work in the USA for Brits



## Ray1

There are basically


----------



## Stravinsky

Ray1 said:


> There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US:
> 
> (1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen.
> 
> (2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visa)
> 
> (3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above. ( L visa)
> 
> (4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.
> 
> (5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries
> The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $450k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visa)
> 
> (6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visa)
> 
> (7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?
> 
> (8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation (R-1 visa)
> 
> (9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you.
> The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime
> 
> 
> Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this ..
> But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent
> From an original idea..by Pulaski
> Rewriter and updater.. Ray 1/1/08
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Visas available for number 2 have all gone for this year ...2007
> next avaible application time April 2008 for an Oct 2008 start




Is this lifted off BE's WIKI?


----------



## Stravinsky

Ray1 said:


> I wrote this version in 2004/5 and posted it on many sites..It has always been freely available
> 
> BE has it fact updated it again..and my name is on that version as well ...



What .... your name is Pulaski? Or are you saying that Pulaski copied it from you, jsust confused ... you know the copright issues that these things raise


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ray, if you are asserting that you are the author of this, we'll let it stand for the moment. But, in future, rather than posting it on multiple sites, why not post a link to the original posting (or the updated posting)? You've now posted enough messages here that you can use links.

Links are a handy way to refer people to interesting content on other sites, and it avoids the copyright issue altogether.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky

Ray1 said:


> Interesting though!!..Do you really want people to post other Immigrationn sites on here....
> 
> If your worried.. delete it ... and me for that matter ...
> The attitude here is pretty sad ...


Its not sad Ray at all. You dont have the headache that the site owner has when people see their stuff posted up on the site without their permission. Normally it would have been deleted immediately, but we simply asked you a simple question.

I am a moderator on BE so I recognised the text


----------



## Stravinsky

Ray1 said:


> I have owned many forums myself ..I do know ..
> 
> It was already deleted on a previously occasion without any attempt
> to ask about it ...
> 
> Then you know me very well ....



Just didn't want you to think it was done for no reason 
Dunno what happened before, I'm sure the mod must have _tried_ to contact you


----------



## ChungyUK

Hey guys im new to this forum. I recently graduated University and now i'm working temporary and should be finishing around end of April. As soon as i finish i'm thinking about my next move and moving to the USA is a possibility. I was just wondering where in the USA have good jobs in the IT/Business/Financial sector would be best suited for me. Any information would be most helpful.


----------



## Bevdeforges

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys im new to this forum. I recently graduated University and now i'm working temporary and should be finishing around end of April. As soon as i finish i'm thinking about my next move and moving to the USA is a possibility. I was just wondering where in the USA have good jobs in the IT/Business/Financial sector would be best suited for me. Any information would be most helpful.


Hi Chungy. Welcome to the forum. 

If you read around a bit on the America section of the forum, you'll see that it can be tricky to find a job in the US coming from elsewhere. To justify hiring you, any US employer will have to point to some sort of skill or experience you have that cannot be found in the US candidates for the job. For someone just out of school, that can be difficult unless you have a foreign language or some really unique qualification.

For IT/Business/Finance almost any large city will have plenty of openings. Take a look through a job hunting site (like Monster) or the job ads in any big city newspaper (NY Times, Boston Globe, Chicago Tribune, San Jose Mercury News, etc.) to get a feel for the types of qualifications employers are looking for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

I don't know if they still exist, but there used to be agencies in the UK that specialized in getting contract work for IT people for one or two years in various countries. The IT market and visa situation has changed, but if you can find a legitimate company that might help. You will probably need a few years experience though. We have lots of new graduates of our own.


----------

